# Annoying Ad won't allow use of "Search".



## Timothy (Oct 21, 2011)

Here's a screen shot of an ad on one of your pages. It's the home page of forum 48.

The Ad scrolls with the page, so there is no way to use the search feature unless you resort to an advanced search.

Damned annoying. Makes me want to NOT use THAT product.


----------



## Janet H (Oct 21, 2011)

Timothy - we all see different ads based on location, previous searching history and anything else google can figure out about us.  We_ may_ be able to block specific ads if they are a problem but will need the url of the ad.  Next time you see it can you let me know more about the ad? What is it for?


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh good lord, I forgot all about that forum skin, lol. 

V1.0 ftw!


----------



## Timothy (Oct 21, 2011)

Janet H said:


> Timothy - we all see different ads based on location, previous searching history and anything else google can figure out about us. We_ may_ be able to block specific ads if they are a problem but will need the url of the ad. Next time you see it can you let me know more about the ad? What is it for?


 
It's an Adobe Flash Advertisment for a Medication. I clicked on the stupid thing and got the attached screen cap.

Again, it blocked the page features.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 21, 2011)

TATTRAT said:


> Oh good lord, I forgot all about that forum skin, lol.
> 
> V1.0 ftw!


 

Thanks for the suggestion Tattrat. I switched the skin from "Default" to "Discuss Cooking Version 1.0" and it got rid of that stupid ad finally.

Thanks!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 21, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Thanks for the suggestion Tattrat. I switched the skin from "Default" to "Discuss Cooking Version 1.0" and it got rid of that stupid ad finally.
> 
> Thanks!




I've been using DC V 1.0 for some time now.  It works better in ways that are important to me and is easier on the eyes.


----------

